# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  druk bij ademhaling

## MarChar

Ik ben een meisje van 18 jaar oud en heb al ruim 6 weken last met ademhaling, het voelt als een erge druk tegen mijn longen vanaf mijn borst. Ik heb t de hele dag door sinds ik waker ben tot ik slaap. Verder voel ik me die tijd ook erg slap en ben snel uitgeput.

Heb vroeger in totaal 1 a 2 jaar gerookt maar dat is alweer 2 jaar geleden. 

Weet iemand wat dit misschien kan zijn?

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo,

Aan het roken zal het echt niet liggen, zeker die twee jaar niet. De druk die je op je borst ervaart gaat die ook gepaard met tintelingen in je vingers? of in je benen? Heb je het gevoel dat een flinke boer laten op zal luchten?
Lijken wat rare vragen misschien maar ze hebben wel een reden. Ik weet niet of je wel eens last gehad hebt van hyperventileren? Dit kan in periode van stress maar soms kunnen mensen het ook onbewust doen. Eigenlijk een ingeslopen verkeerde manier van ademhalen die dit soort nare klachten kunnen geven maar relatief makkelijk ook weer op te lossen zijn. Kijk eens of je er wat in herkent.

----------

